# betrug??



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

eine e-mail :ist das ne betrugsmasche???:



ATTENTION PLEASE 

Dear Friend, 

Before I introduce myself and my purpose of contacting you let me first 
appeal to you, to kindly read the content of this letter with kind attention. 


I am Mr. Donald Lekota, a banker. 
I am the eastern manager of United Bank of Africa Plc (U.B.A), Abuja branch 
Nigeria. I want to transfer out $USD 26 million 
( TWENTY SIX MILLION U.S DOLLARS) from our bank. 
I have the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be 
capable for this important business,believing that you will never let me 
down either now or in future. 

There is an account opened in this bank in 1980 and since 1990 nobody have 
operated on this account again,after going through some old files in the 
records I discovered that if I do not remitte this money out urgently it 
will be forfeited for nothing. 

The owner of this account is Engr. Jack Hamilton , he is a foreigner and 
the manager of petrol chemical service,a chemical Engineer by proffession 
and he died since 1990, and since then no other person knows about this 
account or anything concerning it.secondly he did not clearify his next 
of kin in his deposition form when he deposited this fund in our bank.The 
account has no other beneficiary and my investigation proved to me as well 
that his company does not know anything about this account and the amount 
involved is (U.S.$26,000,000.00) 

I want to tranfer this money into a safe foreign account abroad but i don't 
know any foreigner,I am contacting you as a foreigner because this money 
can not be approved to any local bank here but can only be approved to a 
foreign account because the money is in u.s dollars and the former owner 
of the account (ENGR. JACK HAMILTON) is a foreigner too. 
I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know 
ourself before,but be sure that it is real and a genuine business.I believe 
in god that you will never let me 
down in this business,you are the only person that i have contacted for 
this business for now,so please reply urgently so that we can receive this 
money into a foreign account or any account of your choice where the fund 
will be remmited. 

I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner with a foreign 
account as the real beneficiary,I need your co-operation to make this work 
fine,because the management of our bank is ready to approve this payment 
to any foreigner who has the correct information to this account which i 
will give to you when sure of your capability to handle such amount with 
instrict confidence and trust,and according to my instructions and my advice 
for our mutual benefit because I don't want to make any mistake. I need 
your strong assurance and trust, I shall also destroy all documents concerning 
this transactions immidiately we received this money in your account leaving 
no trace to any place. I will use my position and influence on other staffs 
to effect legal approvals and onward transfer of this money to your account 
with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department,with assurance 
that this money will be intact pending my physical arrival in your country 
for the sharing and other investment. 

Finally,at the conclusion of this business,I will give you 25% of the total 
amount,70% will be for me ,while 5% will be for expenses both parties might 
have incured during the process of this transaction.Please try and negotiate 
for me some profitable blue chip investment opportunities which is risk 
free which I can invest with this money when it is transferred to your account 
and I am interested in estate management and hotel business, please advise 
me.


----------



## Bremsklotz (4 Oktober 2004)

Ja, noch nie was von "Nigeria Connection" gehört? 

Auf keinen Fall irgendwie antworten oder ganz und gar persönliche Daten preis geben.

Kannst ja mal in Google den Suchbegriff eingeben, wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

*Re: betrug?? 419 Nigeria Scam*



			
				afross schrieb:
			
		

> eine e-mail :ist das ne betrugsmasche???:
> 
> ATTENTION PLEASE
> 
> Dear Friend,



Natürlich ist das nur ein klein bisschen Betrug, wenn ein Ihnen bekannter afrikanischer Spitzenmanager Sie persönlich um Hilfe bei der Geldwäsche bittet. Völlig legal ist es, wenn jemand aus der 1. Welt jemandem aus der 3. Welt Geld wäscht. Das nennt man Entwicklungshilfe. Dummerweise kennt der reputierte Manager nur Ihre eMail-Adresse, wie jeder schnöde Spammer. Und hat nicht, wie üblich, einen akad. Titel. "Dr. Tuvaluvalu" oder so ...
Solche Spams gehören an den Provider "complained", am besten via 
www.spamcop.net
 Solchen Kriminellen muss man SCHNELL den Riegel vorschieben. Z.Zt. sind diese 419 Nigeria Scams meist mit Telefonnummern aus den Niederlanden die in einem Asylantenheim enden. im aktuellen SPIEGEL ist so ein Trick sehr schön beschrieben, hier mit Falschgeld.


----------



## Bremsklotz (5 Oktober 2004)

Lies dazu auch mal folgenden Artikel bei Heise, der ist zwar schon älter, aber sehr aufschlussreich.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/44230&words=419


----------

